# Canyon Preview 2007: Nerve ESX / ES Serie



## mstaab_canyon (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

zuerst die schlechte Nachricht: Leider wird der Termin 15.11.2006 für den Neustart von www.canyon.com trotz starkem Engangement aller Beteiligten nicht zu halten sein. Wir rechnen Ende der nächsten Woche mit der Fertigstellung der neuen Webseite.

Als Trostpflaster möchte ich Euch hier, wie auch bereits in den Vorjahren, IBC-Exclusiv eine detailierte Vorschau auf das neue Modelljahr bei Canyon geben.

Nerve ES / ESX Serie:

*Nerve ESX 8.0*






*Rahmen*	New Nerve ESX All Mountain, F8 Series, 7005 Series 
*Gabel*	Rock Shox Pike 454 U-Turn 95-140 PopLoc
*Dämpfer*	Rock Shox Pearl 3.3
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* SRAM X.9
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy Carbon
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy Carbon 203/185
*Naben*	DT-Swiss 340/240
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-34
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss 5.1d
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Lenker*	Easton Monkeylite XC Riser LO 660mm
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLR T1
*Sattelstütze*Syntace P6 Aluminium
*Verkaufspreis* 2499,- 

*Nerve ES 9.0*





*Rahmen*	New Nerve ES All Mountain, F8 Series, 7005 Series 
*Gabel*	Fox Talas RLC 100-140
*Dämpfer* RockShox Pearl 3.3
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* SRAM X.9
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.0 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy Carbon
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy Carbon 203/185
*Naben*	DT-Swiss N'duro Special Edition
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-34
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss N'duro Special Edition
*Reifen* Schwalbe Albert 2,25
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Lenker*	Easton EA 70 Riser MD 680mm
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLR Genuine Gel
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Verkaufspreis* 2749,- 

*Nerve ES 6.0*





*Rahmen*	New Nerve ES All Mountain, F8 Series, 7005 Series 
*Gabel*	Fox Talas RLC 100-140
*Dämpfer* RockShox Pearl 3.3
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.9
*Umwerfer* SRAM X.9
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy 7
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy 7 203/185
*Naben* Shimano Deore M-525
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	Sun SOS P1
*Reifen* Schwalbe Albert 2,25
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore LX
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore LX
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Lenker* Syntace Vector Lowrider 2014
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia XR XC
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Verkaufspreis* 1799,- 

Weitere Modelle in der Torque Serie: *Nerve ESX 7.0, Nerve ESX 6.0, Nerve ES 8.0 Nerve ES 7.0, Nerve ES 5.0*


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

ES6 sieht schonmal verdammt geil aus
bin aufs ES/X 7 gespannt was da ausstattungstechnisch für unterschiede sind 

hm seh grad...schade dass die bike nicht die ergon enduro griffe habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (14. November 2006)

ein Traum diese Räder  
und im Preis auch unschlagbar vor allem das ES 6
und der LRS vom ES 9   aber ist der nicht sonst in weiß?


----------



## Langley (14. November 2006)

Michael Staab,

DANKE ! Die Bikes sehen toll aus, habe feuchte Augen vor Glück !

Langley


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

hm ESX mit NN`s ? schade, wollte eigtl fat alberts oder big betty`s sehen


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. November 2006)

Tja, das bessert halt das Kataloggewicht auf...


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

naja gewicht wurde bestimmt so schon bewusst weggelassen hier


----------



## User129 (14. November 2006)

das glaub ich net weil selbst bei den CF HTs sind keine dabei und die haben bestimmt einen stolzen wert


----------



## Paudajunky76 (14. November 2006)

Die Farben aller Modellvarianten wären schön gewesen!

...ist ja irgendwie wieder alles schwarz....zumindest was hier an ESX Bikes gezeigt wird oder ist es so´n "aufregendes grau" ?.....schade eigentlich!


----------



## DaMudda (14. November 2006)

Das ES6 ist ja auch schwarz - im Gegensatz dazu ist das ESX 6 rot - schade!! Find das ES 6 preislich und optisch sehr attraktiv - aber ich will ne Pike und keine Fox...
Schade das das ESX 7 nicht mit abgebildet wurde!!

Heisst das eigentlich auch das die Bikes nicht ab morgen im Laden bereitstehen? Wollte Mitte nächster Woche dahinkommen und mir mein "Geburtstagsgeschenk" aussuchen!! Natürlich nicht ohne vorher probezufahren.

Vielleicht kann man dazu nochmal nen Satz posten? Sonst muss ich erst wieder ne E-Mail schreiben...


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. November 2006)

Manche Bikes stehen schon im Laden, 
ich glaube im "Preise 2007"-Thread wurden Fotos davon gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paudajunky76 (14. November 2006)

Aufs ESX 7 bin ich auch gespannt,da ich mir das ursprünglich als Meins ausgesucht hab,mittlerweile denk ich aber auch schon übern Tourque nach(wenn man hier im Forum von den extrem dünnen Rahmen hört kommt man schon ins grübeln..... 
Auch wenn ich das Tourque wohl nicht wirklich artgerecht an die Grenzen bringen werde,hier im Flachland!!! 
Aber das rote Tourque find ich einfach nur hässlich und was sind das für Griffe???
Huuuhhaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Das Aubergine Rot vom ESX6 find ich schon ziemlich legger,aber warum muß es so dermaßen glänzen,matt wäre perfekt gewesen!!!


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Manche Bikes stehen schon im Laden,
> ich glaube im "Preise 2007"-Thread wurden Fotos davon gepostet.



Hier die Bilder

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145999&page=127


----------



## MIBO (14. November 2006)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen X.0 Matchmaker und den X.0 Trigger Schaltgriffen ?


----------



## grossy (14. November 2006)

Paudajunky76 schrieb:


> Aufs ESX 7 bin ich auch gespannt,da ich mir das ursprünglich als Meins ausgesucht hab,mittlerweile denk ich aber auch schon übern Tourque nach(wenn man hier im Forum von den extrem dünnen Rahmen hört kommt man schon ins grübeln.....
> Auch wenn ich das Tourque wohl nicht wirklich artgerecht an die Grenzen bringen werde,hier im Flachland!!!
> Aber das rote Tourque find ich einfach nur hässlich und was sind das für Griffe???
> Huuuhhaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...



Hmm also die Farbe vom ESX6 ... Hmmmm

Aber bei dem Torque muss ich dir recht geben !! Rot .. das ist ja wie das Yellowstone 5.0 in Schwarz



Griffe Ergon Enduro hat man auf der Euro Bike zu 70% auf den Enduro Bikes gesehen !! Denke die sind bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## MIBO (14. November 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> ...Heisst das eigentlich auch das die Bikes nicht ab morgen im Laden bereitstehen? Wollte Mitte nächster Woche dahinkommen und mir mein "Geburtstagsgeschenk" aussuchen!! Natürlich nicht ohne vorher probezufahren...






FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Manche Bikes stehen schon im Laden,
> ich glaube im "Preise 2007"-Thread wurden Fotos davon gepostet.



Auch wenn manche Bikes schon im Laden stehen, ich war am Samstag dort und das Es9 war mit Kabelbinder am Ständer festgemacht. Durfte weder Probefahrt machen noch irgendwie damit rumspielen um mal zu sehen ob die Grösse M passt oder ob ich eher L brauch  
Sehr Schade eigentlich, nun muss ich mich darauf verlassen das die Jungs mir die richtige Grösse anhand meiner Daten heraus suchen.


----------



## DaMudda (14. November 2006)

Hab die Fotos schon gesehen...Logisch.
Aber da ist das ESX 7 nicht dabei.
Zudem sollte ja Mitte November Verkaufsstart sein - incl.Probefahrt - habe ich so per E-Mail von Canyon erfahren...
Mitte November ist morgen.
Muss das ROT vom ESX 6 nochmal in RL sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (14. November 2006)

schönes preview    

@Staabi: Wird es sowas auch für die Rennrad-Serien auf rennrad-news.de geben? Fänd ich spitze!


----------



## eLw00d (14. November 2006)

Ich hätt gerne nen anderen RS Dämpfer... 
Einen der auch remote-poploc unterstützt.
Dann nen schönen dualpoploc Hebel am Lenker und mit einer Bewegung ein komplett wippfreies bike.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (14. November 2006)

Wenn Du den Pearl 3.3 einmal gefahren bist,willst Du nicht anderes mehr haben! Einmal die Plattform mit ein paar simplen Drehs eingestellt,und alles passt.Da brauchts keinen extra Hebel mehr.Meiner Meinung nach gibts zur Zeit kaum was besseres(Sensibilität,Einstellmöglichkeiten,Simplizität der Einstellungen..) auf dem Markt!


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (14. November 2006)

MIBO schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen X.0 Matchmaker und den X.0 Trigger Schaltgriffen ?



Eine Befestigungsschelle für Bremse u. Trigger .

MMN


----------



## Paudajunky76 (15. November 2006)

grossy schrieb:


> Hmm also die Farbe vom ESX6 ... Hmmmm
> 
> Aber bei dem Torque muss ich dir recht geben !! Rot .. das ist ja wie das Yellowstone 5.0 in Schwarz
> 
> ...



Ja logisch über die "richtigen"Farben kann man streiten,oder es einfach besser lassen,aber das Rot vom neuen 07er Tourque würde in meinen Augen in matt schon wieder besser wirken,sieht mir so zu geleckt aus!


Zu den Ergon Enduro Griffen: sehen halt nen bisschen Gewöhnungsbedürftig aus,wenn sie denn den Zweck erfüllen


----------



## Monsterwade (15. November 2006)

Was rechtfetigt die 1000 â¬ Preisdifferenz zwischen dem ES9 und ES6 bei
gleichem Rahmen, Gabel, DÃ¤mpfer?


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Nunja, ich wÃ¼rde sagen

SRAM X.0 (*2)
Juicy Carbon
DT-Swiss N'duro Naben und Felge vs Deore Naben und P1-Felge (sehr groÃer Unterschied - Listenpreis der LaufrÃ¤der 894 â¬)
XT-Kurbel
und natÃ¼rlich hauptsÃ¤chlich  Zahnkranz und Sattel


----------



## Monsterwade (15. November 2006)

Danke Wuudi.
- SRAM X9 und X0 haben annähernd ähnliches Schaltverhalten
- Juicy Carbon oder 7: Die Performance ist die gleiche, nur das Gewicht ist unterschiedlich
- LX oder XT schenkt sich auch nicht viel an einem All-Mountain
- Zahnkranz: Verschleissteil
- Sattel: Muss passen
- Laufräder: Kenne mich nicht mit aus!
Lohnt die Investition?


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Wart mal ab, was dazwischen noch kommt bzw. Gewicht, Gewicht und nochmals Gewicht....

Dazwischen wird's noch das 7er und 8er geben. Ich hab mich letztes Jahr für das ES7 entschieden, ich denke das ES9 ist meistens too much of heaven  und dazwischen findet sich sicher ein guter Kompromiss.

Wären die n'duro wie im Einzelhandel weiß, ja dann wär's ein sehr guter Grund


----------



## thevirus (15. November 2006)

*Hi Leute,*
leider ist der Preis vom ES7 nicht genannt ! (Meine Wahl)
Aber im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodel:
ES6 2006 1549 <=> ES6 2007 1799!!!!
Über 200 Differenz zum Vorjahresmodell inkl. +3%MWS ist doch
schon ganz schön VIEL!!! - das könnte ja ca. ~2199 für das ES7 Modell 
bedeuten - wau! 

Gibts denn schon ne genauere Preisgestaltung für ES7 2007 ?

*viele Grüße
Jens *
(thevirus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. November 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:


> Lohnt die Investition?


Du hast dir die Frage eigentlich eh schon selbst beantwortet: nein.
(beim Fahren merkt man wohl keinen Unterschied, zum Posten ist natürlich das 9er besser...  )


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

thevirus schrieb:


> Aber im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodel:
> ES6 2006 1549â¬ <=> ES6 2007 1799â¬!!!!
> Ãber 200â¬ Differenz zum Vorjahresmodell inkl. +3%MWS ist doch
> schon ganz schÃ¶n VIEL!!



Stimmt kein bisschen. Immer wieder derselbe Fehler. Auf canyon.de stehen die AUSVERKAUFSPREISE.
Lies mal die ganze Seite, dann steht da gleich: RegulÃ¤rer VK 1.799 â¬

d.h. PreiserhÃ¶hung trotz der MehrwertsteuererhÃ¶hung = *0â¬* 

...in Worten *NULL !*


----------



## braintrust (15. November 2006)

hm ESX7 in olivegrün matt wäre auch sehr geil


----------



## tom23" (15. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Stimmt kein bisschen. Immer wieder derselbe Fehler. Auf canyon.de stehen die AUSVERKAUFSPREISE.
> Lies mal die ganze Seite, dann steht da gleich: RegulÃ¤rer VK 1.799 â¬
> 
> d.h. PreiserhÃ¶hung trotz der MehrwertsteuererhÃ¶hung = *0â¬*
> ...



In der Tat ist es eine Preissenkung.( wenn die Preise nach Steuer stabil bleiben)
Und das ist ein Ausrufezeichen wert      !


----------



## thevirus (15. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Stimmt kein bisschen. Immer wieder derselbe Fehler. Auf canyon.de stehen die AUSVERKAUFSPREISE.
> Lies mal die ganze Seite, dann steht da gleich: Regulärer VK 1.799 
> 
> d.h. Preiserhöhung trotz der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung = *0*
> ...




*OK OK !!! *
habe ich nicht gesehen - ES6 1799

... dann wollen wir bei der "Preissenkung" hoffen das die Qualität nicht
leidet - aber das ist ja noch nicht KLAR - we will see....

ich bin ja mal gespannt ! dann wird´s ja bei mir noch was mit dem ES7!
hatte  mir eine Preisgrenze festgelegt.

*Greez
Jens
(thevirus)*


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Ich hoff deine Preisgrenze liegt bei 2.100â¬, denn mal schnell Versand + BikeGuard dazugerechnet bist schon weit Ã¼ber 2.000


----------



## tom23" (15. November 2006)

und wenn du dann noch Affenarme hast, wie ich, und Wert auf coole GeoverstellmÃ¶glichkeiten legst, rechne noch mal 120, â¬ (Supersonderpreis) fÃ¼r nen VRO dazu.


----------



## thevirus (15. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ich hoff deine Preisgrenze liegt bei 2.100, denn mal schnell Versand + BikeGuard dazugerechnet bist schon weit über 2.000



... wohne in der Nähe (Siegen/NRW) - Bike hole ich ab (bin oft in Koblenz) ! 
aber die Grenze fürs Bike liegt bei 2k zuzüglich neue  Pedale / Helm / Fahrradcomputer usw. ...
*
Greez 
Jens*


----------



## rumblefish (15. November 2006)

bei 2K lag auch meine Preisgrenze 2005 und das ES7 war eh mein Traumbike. Könnte fast wetten das 2007 der Preis für das ES7 auch bei 1999 liegen wird.

Aber dieses ESX8 sieht ja nur noch geil aus. Und dann auch noch in Mattschwarz  

Jedes Jahr der gleiche Mist !!!!!!!!! Nein, ich brauche kein neues Bike !!! Mein Bike ist ganz, ganz toll, ich muss nicht jedes Jahr was neues haben !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (15. November 2006)

> Nein, ich brauche kein neues Bike !!! Mein Bike ist ganz, ganz toll, ich muss nicht jedes Jahr was neues haben !!!!!



das wirst du dir noch einige male wiederholen müssen


----------



## cos75 (15. November 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> das wirst du dir noch einige male wiederholen müssen



Wir sollten eine Selbsthilfe-Gruppe gründen.


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Bin dabei !


----------



## rumblefish (15. November 2006)

Ich beruhige mich grade


----------



## thto (15. November 2006)

ja eine selbsthilfegruppe yes


----------



## rumblefish (15. November 2006)

Ich geh jetzt biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paudajunky76 (15. November 2006)

Na mal gut das der Überflieger nen Helm trägt nicht auszurechnen was ansonsten alles passieren könnte


----------



## tom23" (15. November 2006)

cooler trick!
Superman into the big schwarz, oder so


----------



## cos75 (15. November 2006)

Aha, du willst dein Bike schrotten, damit du einen Grund hast dir ein Neues zu kaufen :lol


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Und ich hol mir heute ne neue Espresso-Maschine, aber ob mit intensivem benutzen derselben ich mich beruhigen kann........


----------



## thto (15. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Und ich hol mir heute ne neue Espresso-Maschine, aber ob mit intensivem benutzen derselben ich mich beruhigen kann........




sorry für OT ...
was für eine espressomaschine ? 
TT


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Ne Saeco 

P.S. Warum eigentlich hier die Selbsthilfegruppe ? Wir wollen ja ALLE ein Torque, nicht ?


----------



## cos75 (15. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ne Saeco
> 
> P.S. Warum eigentlich hier die Selbsthilfegruppe ? Wir wollen ja ALLE ein Torque, nicht ?



Stimmt, da haben wir den falschen Thread zugespamt


----------



## thto (15. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ne Saeco
> 
> P.S. Warum eigentlich hier die Selbsthilfegruppe ? Wir wollen ja ALLE ein Torque, nicht ?



hatte auch eine, jetzt eine de longhi, PL sehr gut , leider kommt aus den vollautomaten nie so ein perfekter espresso wie aus den barmaschinen...
dachte schon mal über eine pavoni nach.... is mir aber zuviel aufwand für einen espresso....

viel glück 
thorsten


----------



## klogrinder (15. November 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> hm ESX7 in olivegrün matt wäre auch sehr geil



dito

bin zwar noch nicht entschlossen ob ich mir wirklich eins hol,weil das wär für mich so ca ein Jahresgehalt und so als Schüler immer wenig Zeit zum biken und ein Auto braucht man ja früher oder später auch mal


----------



## eLw00d (15. November 2006)

klogrinder schrieb:


> und so als Schüler immer wenig Zeit zum biken


nightrides gehen immer!  



klogrinder schrieb:


> und ein Auto braucht man ja früher oder später auch mal...


...um das bike in weiter entfernte bike-gebiete zu transportieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (15. November 2006)

@Cos75 - willste dein Bike wirklich loswerden?? ;-)
Kenne da jemanden (rein zufällig) dems gefallen könnte...


----------



## Friuli-Jay (15. November 2006)

@Wuudi: Madonna come sei tedesco 
Bialetti rulez!Il resto é per i turisti....


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

@Friuli-Jay:

Mawa tedesco, mica bevo un Kännchen Kaffee.....

Ich hab jetzt 4 Jahre lang Espresso aus meiner Delonghi Siebträger-Maschine geschlürft, aber frisch gemahlene Bohnen sind halt doch etwas besseres. Und als alter Technik-Freak musste es ein Vollautomat sein anstelle einer Kaffeemühle und einer besseren Siebträgermaschine....

At least hab ich keine Auto-Capuccino-Kiste sondern mi facio la schiuma col tubo vapore...


----------



## sniper69 (16. November 2006)

Bekommen wir 2 Tage nach Erstellen des Threads auch noch die anderen ESX/ES Modelle zu sehen?!


----------



## Langley (16. November 2006)

Mich bewegt seit Dienstag Abend nur noch eine Frage: Ist das 2007er ESX 7 auch in dem genialen Mattschwarz vom 8er gehalten ?

Staabi, bitte sag JA !!!

Liebe Grüsse

Langley


----------



## thto (16. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Friuli-Jay:
> 
> Mawa tedesco, mica bevo un Kännchen Kaffee.....
> 
> ...




recht haste, so ein vollautomat is schon was feines, mein espresso kommt aus deiner gegend der marke schreyögg / rabland bei meran....


----------



## Wuudi (16. November 2006)

Pfui deibel. Den mag i net 

Aber um OT zu bleiben:

1) Ich denk schon, dass auch das ESX7 schwarz sein wird - letztes Jahr waren ja die meisten mit dem matten schwarz sehr glücklich - mich eingeschlossen

2) Glaub ich kaum, dass Staabi alle Specs posten wird, der arme muss ja auch arbeiten, aber vielleicht gibt's heuer wieder so ein Excel wie letztes Jahr ?


----------



## Friuli-Jay (16. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Friuli-Jay:
> 
> Mawa tedesco, mica bevo un Kännchen Kaffee.....


----------



## rumblefish (16. November 2006)

Langley schrieb:


> Ist das 2007er ESX 7 auch in dem genialen Mattschwarz vom 8er gehalten ?
> Langley



Ich befürchte da wirst Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highrider83 (16. November 2006)

das matte schwarz sieht echt sexy aus ... und das logo gefällt mir mittlerweile sehr gut ... am anfang war das genau das gegenteil.

bin schon auf die modelle und gewichtsangaben gespannt ... irgendwie weiß ich nicht so recht - xc7 oder es7.


----------



## DaMudda (16. November 2006)

Weisst du was, was wir noch nicht wissen Rumble??

Der Rest : Hört ma auf mit dem Kaffeegeschwätz. Nicht in sonem frischen Thread über die neuen Modelle!! Das hier ist ERNST!! ;-)
Verlagert bitte dieses "Palaver" auf den "New-Pic-Tread" oder so...


----------



## Wuudi (16. November 2006)

Dreiviertel von dem Thread ist ja OT, erst ging's um ne Selbsthilfegruppe, dann um Therapiemethoden mit Koffein 

Aber @rumble ??? Wieso das ? Letztes Jahr waren die Top-Modelle 9-7 doch alle schwarz ?


----------



## rumblefish (16. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Dreiviertel von dem Thread ist ja OT, erst ging's um ne Selbsthilfegruppe, dann um Therapiemethoden mit Koffein
> 
> Aber @rumble ??? Wieso das ? Letztes Jahr waren die Top-Modelle 9-7 doch alle schwarz ?



Mein Schädel braucht heute auch eine Koffeintherapie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stimmt, die 06er Modelle waren vom 7er-9er alle in der gleichen (mattschwarzen) Farbe lackiert. Bei den 05er Modell war das ES9 Mattschwarz, ES8 Silber und das ES7 in Schwarz, aber nicht matt.

Besteht also doch noch Hoffnung


----------



## Wuudi (16. November 2006)

Du brauchst Koffein, definitiv.

06 waren die Modelle 7-9 in der gleichen mattschwarzen Farbe ELOXIERT


----------



## thto (16. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Du brauchst Koffein, definitiv.
> 
> 06 waren die Modelle 7-9 in der gleichen mattschwarzen Farbe ELOXIERT



yepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (22. November 2006)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Bekommen wir 2 Tage nach Erstellen des Threads auch noch die anderen ESX/ES Modelle zu sehen?!



Anscheinend gibt es keine weiteren Modelle


----------



## braintrust (22. November 2006)

naja in 2 tagen kommt die neue seite mit den neuen bikes 
also einfach abwarten


----------



## yuexel99 (22. November 2006)

> also einfach abwarten



... und kaffee trinken ...


----------



## DaMudda (22. November 2006)

Nicht schon wieder... ;-)


----------



## walvis (23. November 2006)

Schoene Bikes. Interessant: Habe erst vor einem Monat den Syntace Lowriser am 06er ES durch einen Easton EA70 ersetzt, nun mach Canyon es mir nach ;-)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. November 2006)

Das 7er ist grün, das 6er rot und das er schwarz, die Preise sind 1699, 1999 und 2499


----------



## Langley (26. November 2006)

In der Hoffnung, das das nur Prototypen sind:

War und bin fest entschlossen, ein ESX 7 zu kaufen, aber das gruen sieht einfach nur billig aus. Auch wenn es nicht so sein sollte: Das Auge fährt mit.

Ich will ein schwarzes. End of story.

Langley


----------



## braintrust (26. November 2006)

ja also bin zwar positiv überrascht, aber irgendwie *muss* das *matt* beim ESX7 sein...das sieht aus, als ob es nur lackiert wäre...


----------



## Wuudi (26. November 2006)

Staabi hat ja irgendwo mal gesagt, dass das nur lackierte Prototypen sind - In der Serie sind die Bikes matt.


----------



## eLw00d (26. November 2006)

So, wie auf den Bildern gezeigt, würde ich mir ein ESX kaufen wollen.
Absolut hässlich meiner Meinung nach.
Lieber langweiliges schwarz als Farben aus Oma´s Küche und dann auch noch glänzend. :kotz: 
Aber wenn das nicht die Serienrahmen sind, dann kann´s ja nur besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (26. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Staabi hat ja irgendwo mal gesagt, dass das nur lackierte Prototypen sind - In der Serie sind die Bikes matt.



jut jut...matt sieht das ganze anders aus...


----------



## User129 (26. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Staabi hat ja irgendwo mal gesagt, dass das nur lackierte Prototypen sind - In der Serie sind die Bikes matt.



soweit ich weiß meinte er das nur zu den Torque FR Modellen


----------



## braintrust (26. November 2006)

naja aber bei nem ESX7 kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ding nur lackiert ist


----------



## Paudajunky76 (26. November 2006)

Hoffe auch das die ESX Reihe in matt daher kommt.....wären für meinen Geschmack dann sehr schöne Farben 


Kann jemand was zu den Unterschieden an den Bremshebeln sagen,am ESX6 sind andere Bremshebel wie am 7er!?!


----------



## braintrust (26. November 2006)

na dit is glaube duckpunktverstellung per rädchen am ESX7, beim 6er kannste das übern inbus machen


----------



## Paudajunky76 (26. November 2006)

Okidoki, danke für die fixxe Antwort!
..ist aber schon noch die Juicy 7 an dem ESX 6?


----------



## braintrust (26. November 2006)

also hab grad mal auf der aktuellen hp geguckt, das ES5 hat erst wieder keine rädchen dran und da ist es dann ne 5er...könnte also schon sein, dass am esx6 keine 7er sondern eher ne 5er is...glaube nicht dass es die 7er mit und ohne verstellung gibt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2006)

Am 6er ist die Juicy5, am 7er die Juicy7. Ob das so dann auch Serie ist weiß ich nicht, immerhin sind teilweiße auch Schnellspanner mit dem 06er Schriftzug dran.


----------



## DaMudda (27. November 2006)

Auweia!!
Die Farben sehen voll Zone aus - und ich weiss wovon ich spreche!!
Werd mir die Serienmodelle nochmal ankucken aber...
Wirds wohl ein neuer Kitesurfschirm dieses Jahr und die Hoffnung bleibt das nächstes Jahr zurückgekehrt wird zum dezenten Design des Modelljahres 2006!!
Da hat der Lutz wohl zuviel LSD gehabt!! ;-) Alles so "schön" bunt hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highrider83 (27. November 2006)

bitte lass nur die esx färbig sein, aber nicht das es7.0


----------



## stick007 (27. November 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> [..]
> Da hat der Lutz wohl zuviel LSD gehabt!! ;-)
> [..]



Das ist ja wohl unterste Schublade!


----------



## Wuudi (27. November 2006)

Ich will jetzt keine falschen Hoffnungen machen, aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann hab ich noch keinen ES7/ES8 Schriftzug auf den Bikes erblickt.

Entweder das ist Zufall und Schuld der Prototypen, oder Canyon hat endlich einheitliche Rahmen produzieren lassen und lässt den Kunden die Farbe wählen.

Wie gesagt, nur eine Spekulation meinerseits, aber dass Staabi hier keinen Ton zu den Farben sagt könnte diese Spekulation untermauern...


----------



## tom23" (27. November 2006)

verstehst du jetzt, was ich meine, stick007?
erstmal immer schnell schießen, alles wissen wollen, keine Eigenrecherche, alle verrückt machen und dann eh nichts bestellen...

werde auch bald so einen Rahmen mein eigen nennen, ES 6.0


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. November 2006)

Zum es: das 9er ist schwarz, das 8er hat ein helles grau und wenn neben den 8er das 7er stand (auf meinem Bild ist das schild verdeckt) dann ist das schwarz. Vorrausgesetzt die Rahmen sind wirklich modellabhängig woran ich so ganz langsam irgendwie meine Zweifel bekomme. Auf dem ESX Rahmen steht nämlich ganz sicher keine Zahl, nur "ESX". Aber lassen wir uns überraschen  die Woche ist ja nicht mehr lang.


----------



## braintrust (27. November 2006)

jau, somal es bei den carbonpfeilen(HTs) ja die farbwahl gibt...wäre ja schon sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (27. November 2006)

@Tom:
Kuck mal genau hin - auf dem Preisschild von dem grünen Teil steht ganz klar - ESX 7 Modell 2007 also...geh ich doch mal davon aus das dem so sein wird?!?
Ausserdem : Wo ist dein kranker Humor geblieben?

Zudem heisst LSD doch wohl Lutz Schäffer Design!! 
Oder was hab ihr gedacht? ;-)

UND: Ich kucke mir die Dinger trotzdem nochmal in Original an - bevor die letzte Entscheidung fällt.
        Schwarz wär mir trotzdem lieber gewesen oder wenn schon grün dann bitte ein dunkles british  
        Racing-Green. Auf den Fotos siehts halt vermurkst aus...


----------



## braintrust (27. November 2006)

sind halt prototypen...


----------



## tom23" (27. November 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> @Tom:
> Kuck mal genau hin - auf dem Preisschild von dem grünen Teil steht ganz klar - ESX 7 Modell 2007 also...geh ich doch mal davon aus das dem so sein wird?!?
> Ausserdem : Wo ist dein kranker Humor geblieben?
> 
> ...



mach dich locker, den Humor gibts schon noch, aber ein starkes Wort ist hier einfach nicht gefragt, gibt immer nur Probleme, obwohl ich wirklich gerne diskutiere...

Würde ich ein 2007er Canyon in Erwägung ziehen, würde ich halt so manchem empfehlen: abwarten, dann die echten Bikes anschauen, dann entscheiden. 

Du hast halt wirklich ne Menge Fragen gestellt, oder ?


----------



## DaMudda (27. November 2006)

Ich hab keine einzige Frage gestellt!! Oder siehst du irgendwo ein Fragezeichen?? Ich habe festgestellt!! Aber lass mal lieber wieder was zum Thema sagen!! 
Ich fang mal an : 
Wo bleibt die neue Homepage!! Frechheit!! 
Die neuen Farben!! Schrecklich!!
Wartezeiten!! Kann einfach nicht angehen!!
usw...
Mal ne erstgemeinte Frage:
Welche laufenden Kosten entstehen einem eigentlich an sonem ESX allein durch die Federelemente??


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. November 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die neue Homepage!! Frechheit!!
> Die neuen Farben!! Schrecklich!!
> Wartezeiten!! Kann einfach nicht angehen!!


Dann kauf doch woanders...
...an Warten musst du bei Canyon gewöhnen. Ist einfach so. (meistens)


----------



## DaMudda (27. November 2006)

Vielleicht hätte ich "Achtung IrOnie" dazuschreiben sollen? 
War nicht ernst gemeint...obwohl mich die Farbe schon abschreckt...werd aber demnächst mal nach K-Town in die heiligen Hallen fahren und mir persönlich ein Bild (auf meiner Staffelei) machen!!


----------



## tom23" (28. November 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Ich hab keine einzige Frage gestellt!!



Ahämm...schonmal in den "Sonderwünsche"- Thread gschaut? Hat sich da jemand Deine Login- Daten geklaut?


----------



## DaMudda (28. November 2006)

Ach in anderen Threads - Yo...

Aber auch hier: Immernoch:

Welche laufenden Kosten entstehen einem eigentlich an sonem ESX allein durch die Federelemente??


----------



## highrider83 (5. Dezember 2006)

wieso wiegt das es7.0 aufeinmal um 0.75 kg mehr als letztes jahr ... kann mir das  wer erklären?


----------



## Wuudi (5. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt....

1) Vielleicht letztes Jahr ein bisserl "gut" gemessen ?
2) Schwererer Sattel
3) X.9 statt X.0 Schaltwerk
4) SRAM X.9 statt XT Umwerfer
5) Talas schwerer ?

Das ganze dürfte sich aber nur um 100-200g handeln...


Das ESX7 hat auch zugelegt, obwohl dort jetzt die leichteren Reifen montiert sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (5. Dezember 2006)

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie man beim ES/ESX eine Überstandshöhe von 72cm bei Größe S hinbekommt. Fahre ja das 2006er in S (76cm Überstandshöhe) und weiter runter kann man das Oberrohr nicht mehr legen, es sei den das Oberohr ist bei S gebogen oder hat einen Knick nach unten ?


----------



## thevirus (5. Dezember 2006)

*Hi Forum,*

bin auch TOTAL verwundert und auch ein bischen verunsichert. 
ES7.0 - 13,55kg ohne Pedale ist ja schon ne Menge - erst das ES9.0 wiegt unter 13!!!
Alle Nerve ES/ESX Modell sind schwerer geworden und auch ein bischen in der
Qualität abgespeckt. X.9 statt X.0 usw.....

Hatte eigendlich vor direkt nach der neuen HP meine Bestellung zu machen!
Werde aber jetzt erst noch mal genauer schauen... event. noch was warten
bis ein Test meine Entscheidung positiv beeinflusst.

oder sehe ich das zu EXTREM ?

*Gruss
Jens *
(thevirus)


----------



## Wuudi (5. Dezember 2006)

Der Rahmen hat 110g zugelegt, auch die Talas dürfte 100-200g zugelegt haben.


----------



## Raoul Duke (5. Dezember 2006)

Hi Jens,

also ich hatte bei dem diesjährigen ESX7 auch zunächst bedenken wegen des Gewichtes. Die haben sich dann aber als völlig unberechtigt erwiesen. Zwar ist man auf gleicher Strecke ein wenig langsamer als mit dem Hardtail (Gewicht, Sitzposition) aber man merkt den Unterschied ja nicht wenn man den direkten Vergleich nicht hat. Dafür merkt man den Unterschied auf den Abfahrten sehrwohl.  
Touren mit 3000 hm sind jedenfalls mit dem Rad kein Problem.

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Wuudi (5. Dezember 2006)

Was noch verwundert ist der Vergleich Torque 8.0 - ESX7.0

Nur 800g Mehrgewicht für das Torque, obwohl:

- Der Rahmen ca. 600g mehr
- Die Gabel 200g mehr
- Der Dämpfer 100g mehr
- Die Reifen leicht mehr
- Die Kassette ca. 50g mehr

Was ich nicht verglichen habe ist Syntace P6 Carbon vs Alu, Formula Oro K 24 vs Juicy 7, DT E540 Enduro Disc vs Sun SOS P1


----------



## Staabi (5. Dezember 2006)

> Was ich nicht verglichen habe ist Syntace P6 Carbon vs Alu, Formula Oro K 24 vs Juicy 7, DT E540 Enduro Disc vs Sun SOS P1



Hmm, das sind genau die Teile, die es hauptsächlich ausmachen 

Grüße aus Taichung,

Michael


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Dezember 2006)

thevirus schrieb:


> oder sehe ich das zu EXTREM ?


Ich halte Fahrradgewichte für überbewertet...
...und: 12,9kg für ein 140mm-Radl ist ja wohl nicht viel -- das Ding soll einem ja nicht nach dem ersten Mini-Sprung unterm Hintern *wegbrechen*...

Klar geht's noch leichter -- aber nur mit *Lächerlichkeiten *(in Bezug auf den Federweg) wie XC-Laufrädern usw.  



@wuudi: was wundert dich -- es geht sich mit deiner Rechnung ja eh fast aus? (u. Herstellergewichtsangaben sind ja erfahrungsgemäß eh nur Schätzungen...  )


----------



## highrider83 (5. Dezember 2006)

stimmt schon, dass ein fully dieser kategorie auch stabil gebaut sein soll.
was mich ein bisschen nachdenklich macht ist, dass mein (teilweise) 10 jahre altes gt fully etwa dasselbe wiegt ...  ich warte auch vorerst noch ab ...

(klar man kann diese vom fahrwerk und fahrverhalten nicht direkt vergleichen, hoff ich zumindest  )


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Dezember 2006)

Nur dass du am LTS halt eine relativ träge 80mm-Gabel u. keine feinfühlige 140mm-Gabel hast, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highrider83 (5. Dezember 2006)

eine besch******* 63mm rs judy xc '97 (ich denke 3 mm effektiv)  
(passt eigentlich gar nicht zum rahmen, der nachträglich ausgetauscht wurde)

darum meinte ich kein vgl hinsichtlich fahrwerk, -verhalten, -gefühl

aber ich warte trotzdem mal, möchte das radl eh erst im märz/april ... will es nicht gleich vergewaltigen und durch den dreck im frühling wälzen ... das kommt später.


----------



## richie0815 (5. Dezember 2006)

thevirus schrieb:


> *Hi Forum,*
> 
> bin auch TOTAL verwundert und auch ein bischen verunsichert.
> ES7.0 - 13,55kg ohne Pedale ist ja schon ne Menge - erst das ES9.0 wiegt unter 13!!!
> ...




Ist mir auch gleich bitter aufgestoßen. 13,5 Kg sind mir eigentlich zu viel, ich werde mich nun doch intensiver mit Alternativmodellen befassen müssen (Canyon XC oder Konkurrenzmodell).


----------



## Wuudi (5. Dezember 2006)

Ok, stimmt schon, am Anfang dacht ich mir 800g ist (zu) wenig, schreib was drüber. Dann hab ich die ganzen Gewichte zusammengesucht und schon selber eingesehen, dass es fast hinkommt. Nur hatte ich schon sooo viel zusammengesucht, dass ich den Post trotzdem absenden wollte .

@Staabi:

Wenn das dann aber 1:1 stimmt, wieso haben die ES so brutal zugelegt ??


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Dezember 2006)

Hmm, ihr habt schon recht, 
nominell sind die ES-Gewichte im Vergleich zu früher schon relativ hoch.
ES6 2005: 12,65kg Katalogangabe (ich vergleiche mit 2005, weil ich da gerade das pdf zur Hand habe)
ES6 2007: 13,75kg Katalogangabe

Was ist schwerer: 
- 140mm Talas (vermute ich mal)
- größere Scheiben
- möglicherweise die Naben (Deore)
- mehr Rahmen-Federweg
- hat der neue Rahmen möglicherweise höhere Wandstärken um Eindellen vorzubeugen?
- UND: vielleicht ist das neue Kataloggewicht realistischer/*ehrlicher *als das von 2005?



EDIT: ES-Rahmenset ist ggü. 2005 um 160g schwerer geworden. (Gewicht ohne Dämpfer)


----------



## thory (5. Dezember 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hmm, ihr habt schon recht,
> [....
> 
> 
> EDIT: ES-Rahmenset ist ggü. 2005 um 160g schwerer geworden. (Gewicht ohne Dämpfer)




waren 2005 nicht auch sehr leichte Reifen verbaut, die dann Durchschläge produziert haben?


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Dezember 2006)

thory schrieb:


> waren 2005 nicht auch sehr leichte Reifen verbaut, die dann Durchschläge produziert haben?


Vertical Protection 2,3 -- in etwa gleich schwer wenn nicht sogar schwerer wie die 2,25er Alberts am 2007er ES.

(und sonderlich viel durchgeschlagen sind die bei mir zumindest nicht -- bin den Reifen zuvor schon 3 Jahre am Hardtail gefahren, hatte nur extrem selten Platten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (5. Dezember 2006)

Wenn wir schon vergleichen, dann bitte mit dem ES7 2006, das hab ich auch selbst abgewogen und war Pi*Daumen ungefähr beim Nenngewicht. Vielleicht 100 bis maximal 200g drüber.

ES7 - 2006 laut Katalog 12,9kg
ES7.0 2007 laut Webseite 13,55 kg

Wir sind also auf der Suche nach nem guten halben Kilo.

Der Rahmen hat wie Flo schon bemerkte 160g zugelegt.
Die restliche Ausstattung ist aber großteils 1:1 diesselbe. Anders sind:

Fox Talas 140
Umwerfer X.9 vs XT
Schaltwerk X.9 (long ?) vs X.0 (medium)
Selle Italia XR XC vs Selle Italia C2 SE

Und hier sind 350g - bzw wenn wir ganz nach Katalog gehen 500g versteckt ?


EDiT: Was ich noch total nicht glaube ist das Gewicht des Cube Stereo mit Talas X 12,6kg
Und das mit/trotz Fat Albert, DT XRC 180, komplett XT und Louise


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (5. Dezember 2006)

ESX und ES gleichen sich immer mehr.

Was früher mal eine Wahl von Enduro vs Allmountain war ist vielmehr eine Frage von RockShox vs Fox oder auch einfach eine Frage der passenden Farbe geworden...  

Aber in Kombination der beiden Linien hat man, was den Preis betrifft eine wunderbar feine Abstufung ohne das sich Geometrie und Federweg ändern. 

Was die Qual der Wahl leider nur verschlimmert  . Denn so schön die Zeit  kurz vor einem Kauf und die Zeit der freien Bikewahl auch ist. Es ist auch irgendwie die Nervenaufreibenste. ES5, ES6, ESX6... es ist so verdammt schwierig. Dafür liebe und hasse ich euch  

btw.: was mag denn wohl das ES5 wiegen??. Die Angabe habt ihr leider vergessen


----------



## Wuudi (5. Dezember 2006)

Nix da mit Enduro vs Allmountain.........  Enduro fängt beim Torque 8.0 an


----------



## highrider83 (5. Dezember 2006)

die rahmen werden doch in größe M gemessen?!
um wieviel ist ein L eigentlich schwerer?


----------



## thto (5. Dezember 2006)

@wuudi
ob bei rahmengröße M oder S noch was torquiges im sparbuch für dich sein wird  ?

tt


----------



## thory (5. Dezember 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> .
> 
> (und sonderlich viel durchgeschlagen sind die bei mir zumindest nicht -- bin den Reifen zuvor schon 3 Jahre am Hardtail gefahren, hatte nur extrem selten Platten)



Reifen muss halt zu Rad passen, mit einem 14cm FW ES fährste vielleicht auch ein klein wenig zügiger über die Steine als mit einem HT 

Gruß


----------



## Wuudi (5. Dezember 2006)

Torque 8.0 + DT-Swiss N'duro ... :sabber: ....... schaun mer mal


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Dezember 2006)

thory schrieb:


> Reifen muss halt zu Rad passen, mit einem 14cm FW ES fährste vielleicht auch ein klein wenig zügiger über die Steine als mit einem HT


Weswegen er auch bei mir gegen einen BigBetty ersetzt wurde...  
(am Vorderrad sofort, am Hinterrad nach etwa 1000km)

So einen schmalen Albert an einem 140mm-Radl finde ich etwas seltsam -- aber gut, für Forststraßen-Spazieren-Fahrer sicher gut geeignet...


----------



## eLw00d (5. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Torque 8.0 + DT-Swiss N'duro ... :sabber: ....... schaun mer mal


Ooooh jaaaa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Problem: Canyon legt keine Gutscheine für den Bau eines bikeparks dazu. Hab hier absolut nix wo ich so ein Rad ausfahren könnte!


----------



## tom23" (5. Dezember 2006)

@Flo
ich glaub, ich muss beim nächsten Reifen mal was dickes probieren, obwohl angeblich ein dicker Reifen im Matsch gar nicht so viel Sinn macht, das sich ein dünnerer Reifen besser in den Untergrund "schneidet".
hat jemand Prognosen, ob's ein matschiger oder frostiger Winter wird? 
Ich muss zu meiner Schande eingestehen, ich bin noch nie was dickeres gefahren als 2,25...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich nehme an, die Wandstärken sind etwas größer geworden.
Am Oberrohr Steuersatzseite fehlt das Gusset, auch ein Hinweis, oder?
Ich finde schon, dass die ES/X ein wenig mehr Wandstärke vertragen können als 2006.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Dezember 2006)

@Tom: Das ist richtig, im Matsch ist man mit schmäleren Reifen besser dran.


----------



## zena (5. Dezember 2006)

tom23";3242142 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, die Wandstärken sind etwas größer geworden.
> Am Oberrohr Steuersatzseite fehlt das Gusset, auch ein Hinweis, oder?
> Ich finde schon, dass die ES/X ein wenig mehr Wandstärke vertragen können als 2006.



Hallo Tom23
also wenn ich das so lese mach ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen 
Ich habe einen Nerve ES7 von 2006 und fahr nicht grad zaghaft über die Trails. Mit meinen 65kg hüpf ich über so 50cm Stufen, fahr viele Treppen und ordentlich Gewurzels. Muss ich Angst haben dass sich der Rahmen eines Tages in Wohlgefallen auflöst?????   

Danke für die Antworten
Zena


----------



## Wern (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich würd ab jetzt keine Stufen mehr fahren. 
Eines Tages wird sich dein Rahmen mit Sicherheit in Wohlgefallen auflösen. Aber eher beim Anlehnen am Oberrohr als beim Stufenfahren.
Ach ja: Anlehnen würd ich es jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## tom23" (5. Dezember 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Hallo Tom23
> also wenn ich das so lese mach ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen
> Ich habe einen Nerve ES7 von 2006 und fahr nicht grad zaghaft über die Trails. Mit meinen 65kg hüpf ich über so 50cm Stufen, fahr viele Treppen und ordentlich Gewurzels. Muss ich Angst haben dass sich der Rahmen eines Tages in Wohlgefallen auflöst?????
> 
> ...



Hi,

nein, mach Dir keine Sorgen. der Rahmen ist supersteif und bei den normal anfallenden Kräften robust.
Es gibt hier einige Beiträge zu diesem Thema: lass dich nicht kirre machen.
Aber Leichtbau ist es halt, optimale Konifizierung, nur für meinen Geschmack dürfte der Rahmen halt etwas dicker sein.
btw: Ich hab 100 kg und fahr volle Kanne über Wurzeln, Treppen usw,
also, lay back and enjoy!

Gruß, Tom


----------



## zena (6. Dezember 2006)

Puh
jetzt bin ich erleichtert 
danach kann ich mir doch noch Paar Plätzchen gönnen 
Danke für die Tipps 
Schöne Feiertage 
Zena


----------

